# How do you get over the fear?



## Psylock1045 (Jul 18, 2015)

I finally just started traveling yesterday. I left Dundalk, MD, got off baltimore MTA in Hunt Valley, and have pedaled my way to Shrewsbury, PA. Last night The sheer mass of what I am doing collapsed on me, and I broke down and cried. And again this morning, as I crossed the line into PA. And now I'm sitting in a mcdonalds contemplating where the heck I'm sleeping tonight, and it's starting to get to me again. This is the first time I've ever done this, and it is by far the hardest, scariest thing I've ever done. I keep pushing myself through the pain, the fatigue, and the fear. But I don't know how much longer before I don't have anymore "JUST DO IT" left in me. Does it get any easier?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 18, 2015)

It does get easier, the more you travel and the further you go the more you'll start to feel comfortable with what you're doing. Eventually you'll worry less about things like where you'll sleep and you'll start to feel the thrill of adventure. Remember, there is an order to everything and although you may feel scared now, those feelings won't last. 

You're on an adventure! So surrender to the unknown and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 18, 2015)

And also, is it wise to carry food beyond a few emergency things? Cuz part of my problem is I brought food with me and it's weighing me down. Pedaling hills is nearly impossible. I'm so out of shape :/


----------



## Tude (Jul 18, 2015)

Yer a pedaling person I take it. I'm sorry but I love the tickle up the back of my spine when I'm out and I know I'm out. I'm not out going from Rochester to Penfield NY -No I'm out for a few days going whereever I want too. And I love those times. Take myself out into the sticks with my compass and state - GET TUDE LOST (and ooohhh boy I've done that!!!!). it's fun. Sometimes scary fun.

Have only done 3-5 days on the bike myself but want more. Get the tingle and love it. - it's awesome. Did not like camping next to water though - thank you mosqoutios and other crawlees.


----------



## Sip (Jul 18, 2015)

You only need a few emergency things. If you've got so much fucking food you can't pedal, then that is obviously a problem. A man I respected used to say, "Go for six days before you turn around. You can turn around after that, but give yourself six days." My first time out, I was scared as fuck!! The only reason I even finally went out was because I had lied myself into a corner and had no way out of it. I STILL get terrified right before heading out, but that first step down the highway chases away the fear. It's NORMAL to be scared, but don't let it stop you. Six days. Then you can reconsider. Trust me, it gets better.


----------



## Tude (Jul 18, 2015)

coming back with ramon pb&j nutribars --- stuff like that.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah unfortunately I didn't give my self 6 days time. And given that I have way too much stuff, i'm probably turning towards home on monday. But I'm definitely not done. I'll be back on the road after next weekend most likely. Got too many things I want to do still. I'm gonna stash my bicycle and stuff somewhere tomorrow and try to hitch to York and back tomorrow. So far I've had excellent luck with getting food, decent luck with getting money ( haven't worked up the nerve to spange at an intersection yet, but flew a sign on the back of my bike as I was riding and got $30 between 4 people ) and a ride offered up a hill shortly after my journey started. The road is telling me I belong, and my own overplanning and overzealousness is the only reason I'm having so much difficulty. Sure wish i could get a hold of my emotions though. This crying stuff sucks when I want to be happy lol


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 18, 2015)

If you're into stashing gear be sure to read up on "bushbeaters". No, not the people who who hated the former president, they are people who will jack your gear when it is in the bushes while you're taking a break.

It does get easier.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 18, 2015)

You get over fears by facing them head on


----------



## angerisagift (Jul 18, 2015)

this lifestyle isnt 4 everybody. just saying


----------



## CAPSbingy (Jul 18, 2015)

Having spent 3 years pedaling, I would normally only carry 2-3 meals at any time, so like half a pack of oats and some rice/pasta and then try and dumpster or usually ask at markets later on in the day for fruit and veggies as they are heavy and you dont want to carry them......oats, banana and water all smashed up in a water bottle is insane fuel for the body and cheap....

Life on the road takes time, after a while its life off the road that scares me


----------



## Anagor (Jul 18, 2015)

For me, it worked to do one step at a time. First time traveling I was just backpacking from hostel to hostel. Never really used my sleeping bag. Next time it was similar, but I had many new experiences (like first time in a squat) and spend one night outside. Last trip, I used my sleeping bag quite often. Just as an example.

It's not a shame to have a breakdown. I had one end of my last trip as I realized everything was badly planned and that I made many mistakes during the trip, so that the only feasible thing to do - under current circumstance - was to go back home. I planned to stay much longer than a month and now I had to head home after 3 weeks.

But we all learn from our mistakes.


----------



## allenfromallenville (Jul 19, 2015)

sounds like you're looking for places to sleep. listen, just look on Google maps, see where the large parcels of woods are, then just go there and camp, pretty simple bro.


----------



## Tude (Jul 19, 2015)

I love STP people - they have good advice for people!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't bike (I'm far too lazy and have no coordination anymore) but I did take an extended trip on my motorcycle once and I felt the same way...and that was on my way back!

I'm a walker. I love to walk and would walk everywhere if I could.

Maybe riding a bike, just isn't for you and you'd be better hitching and walking?

Don't beat yourself up. You'll find your rhythm.

Cheers!


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, given the fact that I've been on 2 wheels almost as much as I've been on my feet in my life, i'm pretty positive that cycling is for me, lol. I just way overpacked. 

I got through last night pretty easily. Set up camp as a storm rolled in, took cover in the mcD's nearby while the storm raged, then went back and went to sleep. There was a little bit of paranoia and unease as I slept...felt a lot more exposed, being near a highway and behind a busy 24 hour walmart. But I fell asleep pretty fast.

Having some issues with waking up multiple times through the night, but I'm sure that's just cuz i'm not used to the openness of sleeping in a tent.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 19, 2015)

Psylock1045 said:


> Having some issues with waking up multiple times through the night, but I'm sure that's just cuz i'm not used to the openness of sleeping in a tent.



LOL, yes, and you will get used to it. A year ago I woke up many times sleeping the first night outside - in my garden. All those strange little noises I was not used to ...  And you can bet I woke up about every hour sleeping rough the first time in London. Next time (after getting a little "practice" in Brighton) I crawled into my sleeping bag at 11pm and woke up at 5am.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 19, 2015)

Okay so after spending the morning in a church ( and making $25 by just sitting there looking homeless, hell yeah for kind church-goers! ) I talked to a member of staff and located a wonderful hidden spot to stash my bike and belongings, so at some point today I'm gonna reorganize my stuff to fit only essentials in my backpack and then ima start hitching my way around. Just gotta figure out how to hitch from I-83.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 19, 2015)

That's awesome! 

Congrats, good luck and be safe.


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2015)

Tude said:


> I love STP people - they have good advice for people!


We love you to.


----------



## Sip (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad you got things under control. Have fun.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 20, 2015)

allenfromallenville said:


> sounds like you're looking for places to sleep. listen, just look on Google maps, see where the large parcels of woods are, then just go there and camp, pretty simple bro.


yeah, you will be pedaling through the night if you don't know where the woods are.

i been considering biking it also. well originally i was going to work and save for a van but my lazy ass hasn't made it to work in 3 weeks, lol.

do you have any pictures of your loaded gear? just curious how much you were carrying. i think if you can get by with 2 small backpacks saddled over a rear bike rack and a rolled up sleeping bag, tent/tarp on the rack then it should make your travel a bit easier. a small basket or small cooler on the handlebars would also give you some storage space.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 20, 2015)

This is my stuff unloaded. Despite everything, I decided to come home for a day. Something just clicked in my mind and told me it was time to go. And then I had a friend offer me a ride from PA down to Hunt Valley, MD, where i started, so I got in around 12:45 this morning.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well that wasn't supposed to post yet, lol. Anyway, i'm gonna unpack, ditch the excess, take care of my blisters and let my sore mucles rest for a day, do some laundry, and very likely head back out tomorrow with a MUCH lighter load.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 20, 2015)

Go lighter, you can get more food along the way...things you need will come to you when you need them. Bare essentials. Sleeping bag, tarp, some layers of clothes, extra socks, spoon, water container...everything else is just a luxery


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 20, 2015)

i like the buckets and i hope you didn't have the backpack strapped to your body. it will be a much easier more enjoyable ride if you can secure everything to the bike


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 20, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> i like the buckets and i hope you didn't have the backpack strapped to your body. it will be a much easier more enjoyable ride if you can secure everything to the bike


I did have the backpack on me. Part of the reason I needed to come home and unload, the backpack was probably 30-50 lbs by itself. I think I should have a much better idea of what to and not to do/take this time.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 20, 2015)

Psylock1045 said:


> I did have the backpack on me. Part of the reason I needed to come home and unload, the backpack was probably 30-50 lbs by itself. I think I should have a much better idea of what to and not to do/take this time.


sounds miserable... i don't even like riding to the store with my pack on my back.

we do get better with experience. your next trip should be much easier


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 20, 2015)

See i'm the opposite, I hardly ever go anywhere without my backpack and my bike. I feel naked without them.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 20, 2015)

Psylock1045 said:


> See i'm the opposite, I hardly ever go anywhere without my backpack and my bike. I feel naked without them.


sure but strap that sucker to your ride.


----------



## Kye (Jul 23, 2015)

Speaking of fear... Since early June, I have been planning on spending a few weeks traveling this summer. As the time to leave approached, I started to get a little nervous for various reasons and found some creative ways of procrastinating for the past week. I had a few drinks tonight, and was drifting to sleep with a solid buzz when the sounds of nature through my open window inspired me to get up and get ready. Now it's the middle of the night, I'm doing laundry, and getting ready to hit the road tomorrow. 

Realistically, tomorrow night, I will be trying to fall asleep and thinking "Why on earth am I doing this? I could be in my bed right now!" but the morning after I'll be so glad that I finally got out on the road again.

Wish me luck as I get back out there, and tell my fears to suck it (or at least try to)!


----------



## Venatus (Jul 25, 2015)

I did years of research and thinking before i made my move, and when i first started the lifestyle i was scared, but you just have to take your time, remember that unless things are looking really bad, your not going to die. if you can sit in a mcdonalds and think, your fine, but also keep in mind that at this stage you shouldnt push yourself too much, or do anything your too uncomfortable with. for example in my early days i could not survive without a tent, now adays i can sleep in any position, and i seldom need anything but a thick coat or sleeping bag to keep me warm.


----------



## East (Jul 25, 2015)

Not sure if you're aware but there's a whole network of hosts for bicyclists touring the country. Most of them pedal cross country as well.

https://www.warmshowers.org

Check it out and good luck on your adventures!


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Aug 8, 2015)

If you are feeling nervous or scared just take a break for a day or two, it may help.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 9, 2015)

The cat a couple of comments above nailed it: it's important to really think these things through before venturing out and about.

Make sure this is what you want to do.
Also, can you go back if need be ??

It's also - to me anyway - important to have some sort of goal: where you want to end up, what your needs are now vs in the future.

[*and when I mean where - I don't necessarially mean a specific place - but what would you like to have near by where you eventually wind up or what is it that you are looking for]

Right now, I'm living the straight life - full time job in a factory, paying the mortgage - but 10 to 15 years out from now - once it is just me, meaning all my animals have been laid to rest, family... as I am the end of the road there, I'm outta here.

I'm gonna totally disappear - sell, give everything away - and right now the dream is head out towards the Canadian side of Lake Superior or perhaps by some other Canadian lake where I can set up camp - but more than likely it will be northern New England or maybe way upstate NY if I can find a remote enough place meaning no people - I don't want to see any people - just wilderness, animals... and a nice big lake [hence Canada!!]

But again - I'm still in the planning stages now - planning and preperation, including getting - and thinking through - everything I'll need including researching all the laws on wilderness camping, as my defect is I play by the rules meaning I ain't gonna set up camp where I'm not allowed to.

Hey listen, your signature mentions something about mental health issues - you might want to make sure someone you trust and care about [who also feels the same about you] knows what you are up to.

I know this sounds dumb but things change real quick when going it on your own - no matter what path you take.

It's not a bad idea to have someone who can help you out if need be.

Good Luck !!


----------

